
Ask HN: Is it possible to sort comments by date? - stevenwei
Is it possible to sort comments by date so you can easily find the most recent ones?<p>I can't be the only person who has had this issue. You click on a comment thread and read it all the way through, then come back to it a day later. There are 50 new comments, but they are scattered across several dozen threads, and trying to find the new ones is a huge pain.
======
meanmachine
Well, this site provides some links to interesting websites and articles.
However, this site is terrible in terms of usability. TERRIBLE! I won't come
back until this has changed. Good bye.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Within a single submission, no. Globally, yes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments>

~~~
stevenwei
I mean within a single submission, of course. :)

The global comments kind of works but can be incredibly disorienting to read
since it jumps from topic to topic.

